# ActionMenu copier/coller du texte favori



## tibox33 (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour
Savez-vous s'il existe une appli pour modifier l'action menu et y rajouter des options comme (en bas, favoris) sur ipad 2 (donc pas de JB) ?

J'ai cela sur mon 3GS JB via iCoz.

Merci

L'action menu est le menu qui s'ouvre après un appui long pour les fonctions de copier/coller


----------

